# Black Magic Detail - Seat Leon FR detail



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi all,a Seat Leon FR in for an enhancement detail
OK on with the detail
arches and tyres cleaned with Maxolen APC and various brushes
wheels cleaned with Maxolen wheel cleaner and various brushes


















































car foamed and left to dwell

















badges ,grills gaps ect cleaned with Maxolen APC and a brush


































































washed 2 bucket method with Maxolen wax free shampoo(smells like an 80s aftershave very manly)









tardis applied









taken in for clay


























thickness readings taken

















some before shots










































































some after shots


































































































before LSP shots


































LSP and the finishing touches

























































now for some finished shots


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, I have honestly never have seen a black car look so good, that is pure perfection on machine correcting, it's perfect; you have serious skill in detailing and it certainly shows :thumb:

Don't mind me asking, how long did the detail take, plus which pads and compounds were used, that's the way Black magic paint should be, wish I could get these results on mine.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

brilliant job , how long in total did that take?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

heres the last few pics(my PC just crashed before i finished the write up)

































hope you like and thanks for reading 
all comments welcome 
regards stevie


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice write up Stevie :thumb:

Detailing is top class as always, you know what I think though 

Canny beat the gid auld Maxolen 80's aftershave shampoo eh :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Wow, I have honestly never have seen a black car look so good, that is pure perfection on machine correcting, it's perfect; you have serious skill in detailing and it certainly shows :thumb:
> 
> Don't mind me asking, how long did the detail take, plus which pads and compounds were used, that's the way Black magic paint should be, wish I could get these results on mine.


thanks but i can make it look even better with a full correction as this was an enhancement detail a few RDS were left and a fine finishing polish would add more gloss 
pad used was 3M polishing pad with menzerna 3.02 worked for a long time :buffer:
stevie


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

What kind polish and pad combo do You used for this seat paint ??

Edit You answered quicker than I asked lol


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Black Magic Detail said:


> thanks but i can make it look even better with a full correction as this was an enhancement detail a few RDS were left and a fine finishing polish would add more gloss
> pad used was 3M polishing pad with menzerna 3.02 worked for a long time :buffer:
> stevie


Thanks I really appreciate the fast reply back :thumb:

I can't believe it, to me the paint looks like glass all over, was not aware this was a enhancement detail, looks like proper paint correction all the way through.

Seriously Steve you have serious skill in this field, one of the best Black magic paints I have ever seen in my eyes, thanks for taking the time to reply back  The paints perfect all the way through.


----------



## gean1977 (Jan 13, 2012)

Spectacular detail, congratulations!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job looks great


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Dellboi (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice Job


----------



## samwh91 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks great, good job.:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, black looks very deep.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

BMD, can I have any tips on working on this model and colour (same as mine) is the paint thickness of any importance, what would work especially well as a novice with a DA as im planning on getting one. Is the paint soft etc??

Thanks for any help  absolutly fantasic job, reminds me when i saw mine for the first time


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

That looks spot on mate :thumb:


----------

